# Gafas para ver peliculas 3D



## xperimental (Ene 2, 2010)

Tengo unas gafas stereo, que llevan unos LCD's que obturan alternativamente ambos ojos para ver peliculas y fotos en 3D, el problema es que están diseñadas para usarse con el ordenador, y quiero modificarlas para poder usarlas con la tele.

el problema, es que el controlador de los LCD's se niega a funcionar a la frecuencia de la TV, así que programé un PIC 16F84A para que funcionara con una señal externa, que vendría de un LM1881, para que en cada campo obturara un ojo, cada vez con una polaridad distinta para evitar que se vicie el LCD.

El problema es que creo que la frecuencia proveniente del 1881 es demasiado baja, para los LCD's, y los dañaría.

por eso quiero saber cual es la frecuencia mínima que se le puede aplicar a un LCD para que no se vicie.


un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 2, 2010)

si el controlador original no funciona a bajas frecuencias, será porque no es bueno para el LCD


----------



## xperimental (Ene 4, 2010)

gracias x contestar tan rapido pero no creo que sea por eso
creo que la unica opcion sera provar y ver q pasa

salu2


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 4, 2010)

Xperimental: Me puedes aclarar si quieres usar las gafas para ver la TV convencional ? porque creo que no te van a funcionar!!!. El efecto de 3D se logra con las gafas LCD pero la imagen tiene tambien su truco, asi que si miras una TV convencional, esta carece de la informacion que las gafas necesitan para operar sincronicamente y lograr el efecto visual... 

Mira en http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LCD_shutter_glasses
Salu2.


----------



## xperimental (Ene 4, 2010)

hola tecnogirl

 las gafas no las voy a usar para ver imagenes 2d (evidente) sino que tengo varias peliculas ya preparadas para este fin, en las en el primer campo se ve la imagen para el ojo derecho y en el segundo la imagen para el ojo izquierdo

para sincronizar la obturacion utilizo un LM1881 que entre las salidas que tiene, una de ellas se activa con los campos pares (o impares no recuerdo) y esa es la señal que llega al pic

solo necesito saber si la frecuecia será demasiado baja para el LCD


un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 4, 2010)

ahh okok

pero la frecuencia sera bajisima


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 6, 2010)

xperimental: Tienes informacion de las gafas LCD (referencias o fotos) para saber sus caracteristicas ?. Esas gafas de donde las obtuviste (alguna sala de cine, digo) ?. Salu2.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 6, 2010)

si usa lasa gafas para video PAL solo conseguiras 50hz


----------



## xperimental (Ene 8, 2010)

las gafas las compre en ebay hace tiempo cuando pueda subo fotos

ya pense en lo que dice elosciloscopio, asi que he decidido usarlas para Ntsc con lo qeu sacare unos 60HZ que espero q sean suficientes

chauu

saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2010)

según entiendo la idea de la televisión es la siguiente:

las imagenes cambian unas 24 veces por segundo o sea 24Hz, la frecuencia de red es de 50Hz, pero en cualquier sistema electronico donde debas hacer un muestreo de imagenes, bits, o lo que sea...se necesita al menos el doble de la velocidad de cambio de la imagen para lograr el efecto deseado.

o sea que necesitas que tus gafas trabajen a una frecuencia cercana a los 100Hz para lograr un buen efecto...sino te quedaras psicodélico


----------



## xperimental (Ene 8, 2010)

ya eso es lo q no quiero q pase porque las gafas eran para el ordenador q usa una frecuencia mucho mas alta (ni idea de cual) y tuve q construir el otro driver pq el original no funca a baja frecuencia

ya prove el circuito  y funca el caso es que se ve el parpadeo a 50hz (prove con video pal 25 frames X 2 campos por frame = 50hz) no tenia la peli en 3d pq la tenia un amigo que estaba provnado algo y me la dara este fin d semana
como la peli esta en ntsc calculo que la frecuencia sera 60hz  30fps X 2 campos = 60hz

ya os contare como anda

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 12, 2010)

xperimental: Cual es la marca y referencia de las gafas (fotos no son utiles pero si las especificaciones tecnicas). Salu2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

el tema no es saber que marca y modelo son las gafas...sino entender primero el funcionamiento..

de esa manera no importa ya la marca ni nada...y se puede solucionar el problema..

saludos.


----------

